

Ask HN: Web Analytics That Doesnt Fight Reactjs? - cblock811

I&#x27;m working with Reactjs, and have been trying to install analytics to better understand user behavior.  Heap Analytics would get in the way of ajax calls and would cause my json variables to load as nil. Mixpanel doesn&#x27;t receive data ~60% of the time.  Has anybody tackled this issue before?  I really don&#x27;t want to have to build something in house.
======
diggory
Hey there! A little late to the party here, but I work at Mixpanel and we'd be
happy to help you out as well :) It's definitely not normal for ~40% of data
to be dropping out of your tracking. Like matm above, I wouldn't expect
react.js to interfere with Mixpanel tracking in any way, but let's run some
tests and see what might be going awry. I'll shoot you an email and we can set
up a time to troubleshoot.

------
matm
Sorry to hear this! I work at Heap, and Heap certainly shouldn't have any
effect on your ajax calls. I also can't see how react.js would interfere with
Mixpanel.

Maybe something else is happening. Could you shoot us an email
(support@heapanalytics.com)? We'd love to fix this for you.

~~~
cblock811
Thanks for responding. Yeah I'm sort of at a loss, but this is my first
codebase with React.js and it's the only one that has had these issues. I'll
shoot you a message.

